# Trying to conceive! Month 18!



## Toots3495

Hi, I'm new to this site and was just wondering if there's anyone in the same place as me. 18 months down the line and still no BFP!:growlmad:
Look forward to hearing from you:thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Hi :flower:
Yep, there are loads of us that have been trying for a while so you're not alone! 
:hugs:
x


----------



## Toots3495

I never imagined it would take so long! You do all the right things and read all the info but hey ho! I'm currently 2dpo so here we go again.:dohh: 
How long has it been for you?


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB! Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## Toots3495

Thankyou. I've been visiting the site for some time now, reading all the threads and then thought what the hell I may as well sign up!:hi::hi:


----------



## LoisP

Welcome to BabyandBump :wave:


----------



## Scamp

Toots3495 said:


> I never imagined it would take so long! You do all the right things and read all the info but hey ho! I'm currently 2dpo so here we go again.:dohh:
> How long has it been for you?

Yep, i remember thinking i'd be pregnant after 6 months! :dohh: Been 19 months for me and o.h
We've got a group in the groups section called Pre xmas bonkers if you want to join :hugs:
x


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks scamp:thumbup: I'll have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## v2007

Hi and welcome to BnB. 

:hi:

V xxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Tiff

Welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello & Welcome :wave:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome


----------



## xJG30

https://www.angel9oh7.com/images/gif/w/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Jurney

Hi

I am on ttc month 14 this month and I am on CD15. Hoping I get my BFP soon.
Can any of you suggest some forums I can join to help me get through?


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jurney:hi: I'm still trying to find my way round the site but I've posted a few questions here and there. AF is due for me in 8 days so I'm hoping it'll not show up! I've been getting cramping on and off since 3dpo and I was hoping it is implantation cramps but think it may be to early. Cramps seem to have increased as the days have gone on. Any symptoms for you?:dust:


----------



## Jurney

Hi Toots3495

I haven't Ov yet this cycle. I am on CD15 and been doing OPKs the last few days but no luck yet. BD'd on CD13 and BD'ing today and also when OPK turns positive just in case I miss it with the OPKs. OPKs haven't been very good for me in the past but want to give them another shot this month seeing as my cycles are a bit more regular. Last month I had Ov pains on CD16 so I'm guessing it must happen soon if it hasn't already. My last cycle was 30 days so I should be Ov between CD14 and CD18. Been noticing some EW CM these last 2 days particulary today so thats a good sign.

How long is your cycle length?


----------



## Toots3495

My cycle is normally 25 days and I ovulate cd11. I tend to start spotting up to 4-5 days before af is due some months and I'm not sure if this means I have a luteal phase defect. It's all so complicated isn't it! Whatever happened to just making a baby?!


----------



## emilyjade

welcome 2 BnB


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> My cycle is normally 25 days and I ovulate cd11. I tend to start spotting up to 4-5 days before af is due some months and I'm not sure if this means I have a luteal phase defect. It's all so complicated isn't it! Whatever happened to just making a baby?!


If you do have a luteal phase defect, progesterone might be good for you. Ask your Doc as it might help sort out your cycle.


----------



## Toots3495

Thanks jurney, I'm going to see what happens this month and if no success it's off to the doc!:thumbup:


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi:
and 
Welcome!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Jurney

Today I am on CD18 and I got a positive OPK on CD16! I'm having some cramping now and it feels like Ov pains as its on my right side. I don't temp so don't know exactly when I Ov, should I count the day after the OPK turned positive as my 1dpo? not sure when to count from.


----------



## Toots3495

:hi:Hi jurney, that's the way I've counted it although I'm a bit in the dark with opt cos it's my first month of using them. Perhaps someone else can confirm whether we're counting right or not. :shrug::dust::dust:


----------



## Poppy18

Hello welcome to BnB


----------



## Jurney

Hey Toots3495 have you had any symptoms? 

I am feeling quite positive this month but I'm scared that a :bfn: will affect me more this month seeing that I am on a high this month compared to others. I've been having some cramping but don't know whether it was related to Ov. I hate this 2ww as I seem to get all the symptoms and then I get a:bfn:

I really want a :bfp:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, how you feeling today? I've had a stinking cold for the last couple of days, started with a sore throat and developed from there. I've been feeling v sorry for myself! I had some weird cramping from fairly on but that's stopped now. I just don't know what to think this month, trying not to get hopes up but that's just impossible isn't it?!
When are you planning on testing? I've caved in a couple of times but it was to early so obviously got bfn!:growlmad:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hey jurney, how you feeling today? I've had a stinking cold for the last couple of days, started with a sore throat and developed from there. I've been feeling v sorry for myself! I had some weird cramping from fairly on but that's stopped now. I just don't know what to think this month, trying not to get hopes up but that's just impossible isn't it?!
> When are you planning on testing? I've caved in a couple of times but it was to early so obviously got bfn!:growlmad:

Well I have been quite positive these last few days but I'm scared that I'm going to come back down to earth with a huge thud when I get another BFN. 

Today I am 3dpo (I think as I got a positive OPK on CD16 and today I am on CD 19). I've read that its too soon for symptoms. I've been having some cramping and pains quite low in my tummy but I'm thinking that I might have hurt myself with so much :sex: or they might have been Ov pains happening after I O'd. The cramps have almost gone now. My AF is due on 6th Oct. 

I usually try to wait to test until at least the day after my period is due as I have already spent a fortune on OPKs and pregnancy tests. I have been TTC since Aug 09 so imagine how much I've spent. In the early months I used to do both OPK and sometimes even 2 pregnancy tests per cycle. Now I just do OPKs every few months so I can track when I Ov and I try to be patient and wait for AF to come before I do an early pregnancy test. Its going to be very difficult to wait especially as I have 2 pregnancy tests at home! I will probably end up testing a few days earlier.
Sometimes I find that waiting for AF is better because at least you have that hope up to when AF arrives whereas if you test earlier and get a :bfn: then you get low and on top of that you have to wait a few days for AF to come before you can start TTC again.

Toots3495 - what cycle day are you on today and when did you Ov?


----------



## Toots3495

Don't lose heart jurney cos it's still v early in your cycle. I've always been fairly good up until recently with testing cos they are so expensive and we can't afford to keep throwing money away on :bfn: results but then I found out about the cheap ones from amazon and there's been no stopping me!:dohh:
Af is due next Tuesday so I'm hoping I'll behave myself and not test till at least Sunday. Like you say at least during the 2ww there's always hope. I'm currently on cd21 which is 10dpo. I've struggled on and off with spotting before af which was making my lp shorter than I'd like so I've been taking vit b50 and so far (touch wood!) it seems to be helping. Keep in touch and let me know how you're getting on.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jurney, how's things going with you?


----------



## Jurney

Hi Toots3495

Well today I'm on CD 24 and I'm slowly losing hope as I haven't noticed any symptoms : (
My AF is due on 6th Oct so I still have 6 days to go. I hope I don't buckle in and test before as I don't want to waste another test without the need to.

How about you? was your AF due yesterday? Did it arrive or did you test?


----------



## Jurney

btw I forgot to mention that I am 7 or 8dpo


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, unfortunately :witch: turned up a day early on Monday. I've booked to go to see the doctor next thurs cos I think this has gone on long enough now. It's gets you down doesn't it when you try to do everything right and get nowhere. 
Just because you've got no symptoms doesn't mean it's over yet, you've still got a way to go. I thought I had symptoms and I didn't get anywhere so don't give up! It ain't over till :witch: knocks on your door!:hugs:


----------



## Toots3495

Jurney have you managed to resist testing or have you caved in?!


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Jurney have you managed to resist testing or have you caved in?!

I have resisted and am resisting!! I am proud of myself! Doin't know how long it will last though. I might as well wait 2 more days to see if :witch: shows up. Going away on Thursday for a little break with my DH and dog as we really need it, especially if :witch: shows up on wednesday, I'm going to need all the distraction I can get. 
I was thinking of giving TTC a break until January as we are quite fed up of all the stress of it. My doc said to carry on trying until we hit the year and a half mark which would be in January, and then go to see him again for more tests. Plus everyone (who wishes to give their opinion without being asked) insists that in order for me to get preggo I have to stop stressing about it and not think about it! I wish they would actually be helpful and tell me how exactly to go about doing that instead of just telling me to do it! 
Sorry had to vent because I'm fed up of people telling me not to think about it and to stop stressing myself. They obviously have not gone through this, and when I react defensively they probably think I'm being touchy. I just try avoiding people at the moment for that same reason as I've turned into a babyzilla!


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hey jurney, unfortunately :witch: turned up a day early on Monday. I've booked to go to see the doctor next thurs cos I think this has gone on long enough now. It's gets you down doesn't it when you try to do everything right and get nowhere.
> Just because you've got no symptoms doesn't mean it's over yet, you've still got a way to go. I thought I had symptoms and I didn't get anywhere so don't give up! It ain't over till :witch: knocks on your door!:hugs:

Oh so sorry to hear that.Doctor should start taking you seriously now that you've been TTC'ing for 18 months! Its so annoying that they don't take yous eriously until then and it makes me feel like I'm being to impatient.


----------



## Toots3495

Well done for not testing jurney:thumbup: are you getting any symptoms? A break away with oh and the dog will probably do you the world of good. Sometimes it's nice to get away. It's easier said than done isn't it not to stress over ttc. We decided not to tell anyone we're trying cos you always end up with opinions you don't want! I thought about suggesting a break from ttc to oh but I know it'd still always be at the back of my mind trying to :sex: at the right time etc so gonna keep plodding on! :hugs:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Well done for not testing jurney:thumbup: are you getting any symptoms? A break away with oh and the dog will probably do you the world of good. Sometimes it's nice to get away. It's easier said than done isn't it not to stress over ttc. We decided not to tell anyone we're trying cos you always end up with opinions you don't want! I thought about suggesting a break from ttc to oh but I know it'd still always be at the back of my mind trying to :sex: at the right time etc so gonna keep plodding on! :hugs:

Well I'm having a few cramps and I am in a bad mood but that's expected if AF is coming tommorow. Apart from that no more symptoms. 
Originally I only told my mum we were TTC'ing but during these past few months lots of family and friends have been asking when we are having children and to stop them pestering us we told them we ha been trying for a while but have had no luck yet. Now they tend to tell me I need to relax for it to happen as I am known to stress and worry about anything and everything.


----------



## Goonergirl

Hey Toots,
How are you? ive also been TTC for 2 years now! have you requested any tests or anything yet hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Toots3495

Hey goonergirl, I'm going to the docs this coming Thursday to find out what's going on. This ttc buisness has been going on long enough now and I'm getting concerned that either me or oh have a problem. Plus I'm 32 now so if there are problems that take ages to sort out then I'll be older than I'd like to be having my first child. I'm really nervous about going but hopefully the doc will be sympathetic! How about you, have you been to the doc or had any tests done?:flower:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jurney, how's you?:hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hi jurney, how's you?:hugs:

Hey

I am losing hope slowly, my AF is due today but hasn't shown up yet. Pretty sure she's coming though as I've woken up with a headache and have cramps which is what usually happens right before she comes. 
On a positive note I went to a gyno yesterday for something else and ended up talking about TTC. I told her all my details from when we started trying until now and all the tests we've done and she agreed that 14/15 months is a long time and it should have happened by now going by all that we've been doing. She has referred me to a specialist for another test which I hads still not done. They are going to see if there are any blockages in my fallopian tubes by inserting a dye. I felt like giving the doctor a big hug for telling me that over a year is too long as every other doctor kept telling me to wait at least until a year and a half before they start looking. Itr will probably be a few months before i get my appointment for that. 

Wish you luck with your doctor's appointment tommorow! Don't take no for an answer, you have to insist as doctors are quick to say go away and try for a while longer. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jurney, that sounds promising. It was lucky you started talking to the doc about ttc. I've read online that docs don't really want to know until you've been trying for 2 years but I think that's wrong cos us ladies can find this all very stressful and should be offered tests much earlier than that. It's interesting that she thinks 14/15 months is a long time so hopefully I'll get somewhere with my doc tomorrow. I'm gutted that it hasn't just happened and I'm definately not looking forward to having tests done but needs must. I've put my oh on ginseng vits now cos I read that was beneficial to sperm and I've started taking agnus cactus tablets as that's supposed to be good for lp. The docs can't say we aren't trying! Oh is working longer hours now and he's really tired but bless him he's still putting the work in sex:)! I hope you're still getting your few days away with oh cos it'll do you both good. I'll let you know how I get on at the docs. 
Hopefully af won't rear her ugly head and you won't have to have those tests done after all. :hugs:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hi jurney, that sounds promising. It was lucky you started talking to the doc about ttc. I've read online that docs don't really want to know until you've been trying for 2 years but I think that's wrong cos us ladies can find this all very stressful and should be offered tests much earlier than that. It's interesting that she thinks 14/15 months is a long time so hopefully I'll get somewhere with my doc tomorrow. I'm gutted that it hasn't just happened and I'm definately not looking forward to having tests done but needs must. I've put my oh on ginseng vits now cos I read that was beneficial to sperm and I've started taking agnus cactus tablets as that's supposed to be good for lp. The docs can't say we aren't trying! Oh is working longer hours now and he's really tired but bless him he's still putting the work in sex:)! I hope you're still getting your few days away with oh cos it'll do you both good. I'll let you know how I get on at the docs.
> Hopefully af won't rear her ugly head and you won't have to have those tests done after all. :hugs:

AF has not arrived yet, I am a bit puzzled at the moment I really want to hang onto that little but of hope that she may not come at all but I think its best for me to thing negatively just in case she does show up later or tommorow. I am leaving for my break with my OH tommorow morning and will be back on Monday so I'll log on then to see what the doc tells you and to let you know if AF arrived.


----------



## Toots3495

:grr::witch::grr: let's hope she stays away! Do you think you'll test during your break away? It's strange that af hasn't turned up, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
I'll let you know how I get on. Hope you have a lovely time. :hugs:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> :grr::witch::grr: let's hope she stays away! Do you think you'll test during your break away? It's strange that af hasn't turned up, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> I'll let you know how I get on. Hope you have a lovely time. :hugs:

Thanks.
Sometimes AF takes a bit longer as in a day or a few hours. Usually get it in the morning when I get out of bed so might get it tommorow morning. I was going to take a test with me just in case but I think I probably won't be able to resist any longer and end up using it tommorow morning before I leave if AF has not arrived yet. At least it would put my mind at ease as I cannot stop wondering, hoping, then feeling negative and then all these all over again :wacko:
I just feel that if AF is coming it shpuld come already so I can just get on with it, it feels like she's teasing me :growlmad:


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, did you have a nice break? Where did you go? I hope the weather was kind to you. Did af turn up or are you going to give me some exciting news?!
I went to the docs and she was really nice. Said that oh and I are doing all the right things. She reckons that it's best to :sex: every other day or every 2-3 days cos then it gives the :spermy: a chance to replenish. I was pleased to hear that as we've been trying the every other day method but I always worry it's not enough! She decided to refer me straight to the fertility doc at the hospital so I can get all the blood tests etc done there. I'm hoping that the waiting list isn't to long but at least it's got the ball rolling. Oh will have to come along to the appointment aswell to give a sample. :hugs:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hey jurney, did you have a nice break? Where did you go? I hope the weather was kind to you. Did af turn up or are you going to give me some exciting news?!
> I went to the docs and she was really nice. Said that oh and I are doing all the right things. She reckons that it's best to :sex: every other day or every 2-3 days cos then it gives the :spermy: a chance to replenish. I was pleased to hear that as we've been trying the every other day method but I always worry it's not enough! She decided to refer me straight to the fertility doc at the hospital so I can get all the blood tests etc done there. I'm hoping that the waiting list isn't to long but at least it's got the ball rolling. Oh will have to come along to the appointment aswell to give a sample. :hugs:

Yes we had a lovely break thanks, we went away to a cottage in the countryside to get away from everything and everyone! Sad to say AF arrived on the 7th Oct : ( really bad timing as I had it all the time we were away but well at least I managed to switch off the subject of TTC for a few days. PMA is on the floor right now.

I've also heard that it is best to :sex: every 2 to 3 days rather than every other day. Its great news that u are being referred to the fertility doctor like you said you can get the ball rolling now.


----------



## Toots3495

Oh jurney I'm sorry to hear that af arrived, what crappy timing that was! I bet it was lovely to just get away from it all. It's nice to have you back!:friends:
Are you going to be trying hard again this cycle to see if you can get the :bfp:
Do you use opt, temp or anything?


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Oh jurney I'm sorry to hear that af arrived, what crappy timing that was! I bet it was lovely to just get away from it all. It's nice to have you back!:friends:
> Are you going to be trying hard again this cycle to see if you can get the :bfp:
> Do you use opt, temp or anything?

Don't know whether to just go with the flow for the nest 3 cycles until I go back to see my doctor because to be honest at the moment I am quite fed up of it all. I always say the same thing when AF arrives and for a few days later I start thinking of giving up but then when its time to start :sex: again I somehow get some strength from somewhere and do it all over again. I monitor CM & I use OPKs. I don't temp as I get too stressed about it and I am not a very good sleeper, I tend to get up loads during the night so the readings wouldn't be good.


----------



## Toots3495

That's the problem when you ttc for so long, you end up knowing roughly when you're ovulating etc, then of course if you don't :sex: at the right time it just feels like another wasted month. It's got me down loads in the past but I'm not sure I could ever switch off from it. I don't temp either, I found it a bit of a nightmare! Don't know if I've already said but I've recently got oh to start taking ginseng cos I read it's good for :spermy: how's your oh about taking vits and things to help?


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> That's the problem when you ttc for so long, you end up knowing roughly when you're ovulating etc, then of course if you don't :sex: at the right time it just feels like another wasted month. It's got me down loads in the past but I'm not sure I could ever switch off from it. I don't temp either, I found it a bit of a nightmare! Don't know if I've already said but I've recently got oh to start taking ginseng cos I read it's good for :spermy: how's your oh about taking vits and things to help?

He had a test done a few months back. Count came back average and motility slightly below average and doc said those results were fine so he is not taking anything as doc said there is nothing he can take to improve his stats. Doc also said that my womb and ovaries looked fine so that we should carry on trying for 6 more months (basically untill we've been TTC'ing for 18 months) and then to go back for more tests and possibly Artificial Insemmination or IVF if its needed.


----------



## Toots3495

It might be worth him trying the ginseng. It supposedly helps motility and sperm health. I know some people don't really believe in alternative remedies but it might be worth a try as it wont do any harm. I've also read that zinc is good for male fertility. In the daily mail today there was a story about a woman who ttc for 3 years and was about to embark on ivf. A friend suggested she try acupuncture, she did and after 3 half hour treatments she conceived! It's supposed to improve blood flow to the uterus and ovaries. Don't give up hope yet cos there's other things to try. :hugs:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> It might be worth him trying the ginseng. It supposedly helps motility and sperm health. I know some people don't really believe in alternative remedies but it might be worth a try as it wont do any harm. I've also read that zinc is good for male fertility. In the daily mail today there was a story about a woman who ttc for 3 years and was about to embark on ivf. A friend suggested she try acupuncture, she did and after 3 half hour treatments she conceived! It's supposed to improve blood flow to the uterus and ovaries. Don't give up hope yet cos there's other things to try. :hugs:

Thanks!
I'll try to get him to take some ginseng then. He already takes zinc. He is a bit reluctant to take stuff as he is in the mindset that he is fine as the doctor said his results were fine so its an ongoing debate with us as I tell him to try stuff and he says the doctor said that nothing will help. Its a bit of a sensitive area at the moment. Will buy it though and try to ask him nicely and see what he says.


----------



## Toots3495

Or you could crush it up and hide it in his food! Lol! :haha:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Or you could crush it up and hide it in his food! Lol! :haha:

hahaha you really made me laugh with that reply. Sounds like a good plan lol


----------



## Toots3495

Hi Jurney, Hows things with you? :hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

:wave: Welcome to BNB!


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

*Welcome To BnB *


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hi Jurney, Hows things with you? :hugs:

Hey Toots3495

Sorry I haven't replied earlier as I haven't been on here for the past week as I was trying not to think about it too much. I am back on though as I need a little pick me up as feeling quite low again. Currently on CD 21, I used my last 3 digital OPKs this month on days 15 to 17 but didn't get a positive : ( so no idea if or when I ovulated. Last month I got a positive on cd 16. We :sex: anyway around that time just in case so lets see what happens. Currently on the 2ww and :witch: due around 6th/7th Nov, really hope she stays away. I have to go in in Nov for a HSG test to see if my tubes are blocked. I've heard it can be very uncomfortable and I am not looking forward to it at all. Aparently many women fall pregnant the same month of the test as it unblocks anything you may have in the tubes and increases your chances slightly so really hoping it works for us. DH also has to test his :spermy: once again for a second opinion as we are seeing a different gyno. DH and I had a chat last night and we have decided that if we don't get a :bfp: either this month or next month when we get tested then we are going to go for IVF as it is really affecting us and we want a little baby really badly. My best friend had a baby girl 1 day ago and I went to see her and I realised how badly I wanted that.

Really scared to go for IVF though, I had a good cry last night because I have the feeling that we are going to end up doing it. Really scared about multipbe births and the amount of work involved in bringing up more than one baby at the same time.


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, lovely to have you back. Do you think you've ovulated earlier this month? If youve been dtd regular then hopefully your eggie has been caught! With any luck this will be your month but if not at least you've got the procedure on your tubes which will hopefully help. When has dh got to go and have his test? I really hope you don't have to go down the ivf route Hun, not only because of the expense but also the emotional side if it. I've read lately that pineapple juice helps strengthen your uterine wall, wouldn't hurt to drink a glass everyday just to help the little bean along. 
As for me, well af got me again:dohh: I'm getting really fed up now. We're now on month 20! I'm cd6 today so poor oh will have to get on with it no matter how tired he is:haha: We've got one more chance to conceive before the hospital appointment on the 18th nov. I'm not hopeful but stranger things have happened! The cycle just gone was really odd, i spotted for 10 days before af, this gave me a lp of 4 days! Its the first month I'd started taking agnus castus which is supposed to help lengthen lp! I've decided to stay off it now.


----------



## Jurney

Hey Toots3495

Really sorry to hear that AF got you again. Give it a good go this month! have my fingers crossed for you! Good idea to stay off agnus cactus as it doesn't seem to be helping you.

Have you or your DH had any tests done yet? 

I know I sound a bit impatient by going straight to IVF but all this TTC business is really getting to me and I feel like I've wasted a whole year of my life being depressed. I am only getting worse each month and I find it hard to enjoy anything these days, I feel that something is missing like everyone else is moving on and having babies and we are stuck in time or something.


----------



## bump_wanted

hi good luck ttc xx


----------



## Toots3495

That's how I've been feeling about it, just totally fed up. It seems so easy for everyone else around me to just get pregnant. If I hadn't have come on here and met all you ladies in the same boat then I'd have gone nuts. We've had no tests done at all yet, I'm assuming they start them in November but I'm not sure as nothing was really explained to me. I gather from some of the posts on here that I'll have blood tests and a test to check my uterus. Oh will have to give a sample. 
Is the tube procedure all booked for you next month? What date?


----------



## Jurney

Yes you should insist on getting some tests done like a scan to check your uterus and ovaries preferably around the time you usuaaly ovulate that way they can see if you have any 'good' follicles, maybe a HSG and also get DH tested. The sooner you get all that out of the way the better.

For my tube procedure (HSG) I need to see what date I get my AF as they only do it on Mondays and it has to be before CD10 as they don't want to risk the patient being pregnant as the test is likely to cause a miscarriage. So basically I have to give them a call when I get my AF and they'll book me in if the dates are ok. I am hoping its on the 15th Nov as my AF is due around 6th/7th and will probably have my AF on Mon 8th so its going to have to be the following Mon on the 15th. I really hope that if I am getting AF this mth that it arrives on time at least that way I can get my test done, if I get it later on it will mess up the dates as its only done on Mondays.

Have myself booked in to see a psychologist this afternoon as I am feeling very low and think I might have depression, can't stop crying or thinking about TTC all the time. Not coping too well lately and I think it might help to talk to someone. My husband has been a big help and two of my close friends but one has just had a baby girl a few days ago (she's adorable) and the other is nearly 5 mths pregnant and I don't want to keep burdening all of them with my troubles. It makes it more difficult to cope as 1 friend has just had a baby and the other is pregnant so its not like I can go out and get drunk or have fun with them and try to forget about it all. Most of my talk with them is baby talk. Just finding these last few days very hard and its really getting to me.


----------



## Toots3495

Hi jurney, I'm not surprised you are feeling depressed. You have got a lot to go through with all that. Isn't it stupid that they only do those tests on a Monday! People could wait ages for their cycle to work out right. It's gotta be difficult being around pregnancy and new borns when you are feeling so low. I have found myself avoiding seeing my sister in laws baby since she has been born last year, I only see her if I have to. That's pretty terrible behaviour but I found the fact that she got pregnant so easily quite difficult and the baby tends to be all I hear about! To be fair though, oh and I have never told anybody we're ttc which I'm glad of now seeing as we are having probs. Let me know how you got on after you've been to your appointment today:hugs:


----------



## Jurney

That's the think that everyone close to me has had babies since we started TTC'ing. My sis in law had a boy recently and I was the godmother for his baptism this past Sunday and I also had another baptism on the same day from another family member, then my friend had the baby on Monday night and I have another friend who is due this weekend and a few others who also are pregnant or have just had babies and the ironic thing is that they all started TTC or 'accidently' fell pregnant after we started and it seems so unfair that I have to go these christenings and sit through, baby showers and baby talk on a regular basis when deep down inside I want a baby so badly it hurts. Worst thing is that people are starting to notice that something is up with me and are asking me if I'm ok so thats why I'm trying to do something about it by going to see a psychologist to see if it helps. I just want to feel normal an not, angry,frustrated, envious, tired, moody, guilty etc... thats not me thats why its so annoying, I hate the person I've become because of this.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Toots3495

How did you get on jurney? Has it helped at all or made you feel any better?:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Hi & wecome :)


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Hello and welcome. Good luck xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'N'B!
:dust:
xxxx​


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hi:


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> How did you get on jurney? Has it helped at all or made you feel any better?:hugs:

Hey Toots3495

Haven't been on here for a while as I needed time to heal. Went three times to a Psychologist which has really helped me look at things a bit more positive as I am a very negative person. Also had the HSG test which showed I had no blockages but got my period yesterday. Going to see a specialist this week to look into other procedures as I have tried everything except the more serious ones. Been really good this month with trying to keep calm and positive. How are you doing? any news?


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, it's nice to hear from you. Glad that your visits to the psychologist helped, it's good to talk and get things off your chest. 
I've still not had a glimmer of a bfp:cry:. Oh and I had our appointment with the fertility nurse at the hospital last month which is a step in the right direction. I had blood taken at that appointment and then on cd18 I had to go to my gp to get another load taken. She is inclined to think I have a polyp which is acting like a coil but until I have an internal exam we won't know for sure. My blood results won't be back until the new year, ridiculously slow!! We actually took oh sample into the lab this morning and hopefully we'll know before Xmas if he is in good working order. We are now ntnp until the results are back cos the stress was just getting way to much and it was feeling like we're fighting a losing battle!
What procedures are being considered for you this week?:hugs:


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome! :flower:


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB xx


----------



## Jurney

Toots3495 said:


> Hey jurney, it's nice to hear from you. Glad that your visits to the psychologist helped, it's good to talk and get things off your chest.
> I've still not had a glimmer of a bfp:cry:. Oh and I had our appointment with the fertility nurse at the hospital last month which is a step in the right direction. I had blood taken at that appointment and then on cd18 I had to go to my gp to get another load taken. She is inclined to think I have a polyp which is acting like a coil but until I have an internal exam we won't know for sure. My blood results won't be back until the new year, ridiculously slow!! We actually took oh sample into the lab this morning and hopefully we'll know before Xmas if he is in good working order. We are now ntnp until the results are back cos the stress was just getting way to much and it was feeling like we're fighting a losing battle!
> What procedures are being considered for you this week?:hugs:


I actually got blood test results today from a doctor I went see 2 weeks ago and they show I have PCOS! She saw signs of this on the scan and did the blood test to confirm so I now have PCOS and have to have treatment for this. Strange that the other two doctors I went to didn't pick this up before. I suppose I was also on the clomid at the time so that could have hidden any PCOS signs too. I've got an appointment in the new year with a private specialist that I saw a few months ago to discuss my lack of progress anyway so I'll start the treatment for PCOS and go and see him on 3rd Jan to see what he says about it all. Lets see if the new year brings with it good luck to us all.

Good to hear you are making some progress with the testing. Its good having something to blame it on as I find it worse if they say there is nothing wrong and it still doesn't happen. I'd rather have a reason for it not happening. At the moment I've had a few scans, taken clomid for 5 months, tried OPKs, EPO, got tubes checked, had a blood test and DH had his sailors checked. I think there are a few more tests that can be done but not sure what they are, will ask specialist when we go to see him.


----------



## AlbaAngel24

hiii, i completely know what your going through. I too have been trying to get pregnant for 6 months at least, but using no protection for at least a year. It's definetly discouraging . Also everyone around me has been getting pregnant. Some even unwanted pregnancy ....it makes me think, why can they not want to get pregnant , have sex one time and , I want to get pregnant and do it more than once during my ovulation time....ugh.... :( I'm glad I found this place!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/HelloKittywelcome.gif


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to b'n'b


----------



## Toots3495

Hey jurney, I'm really glad to hear they've finally shed some light on what's going on with you, took them long enough! Hopefully the new year will be a good one:happydance:


----------



## Toots3495

Hi alba angel, It sure is depressing when people around seem to just blink and they are pregnant! A couple of my relatives got pregnant within a few months and there's me and oh trying everything possible and still getting nowhere! I hope you get your bfp really soon:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jurney

AlbaAngel24 said:


> hiii, i completely know what your going through. I too have been trying to get pregnant for 6 months at least, but using no protection for at least a year. It's definetly discouraging . Also everyone around me has been getting pregnant. Some even unwanted pregnancy ....it makes me think, why can they not want to get pregnant , have sex one time and , I want to get pregnant and do it more than once during my ovulation time....ugh.... :( I'm glad I found this place!

Hi AlbaAngel

Welcome to this site. Yes everyone around me seems to be pregnant but me so I know whwre you are coming from. I don't understand it either, it seems so unfair that a couple who really want a baby cannot have one but others who don't seem to get pregnant so easily. Hope you get a BFP soon. 

:dust:


----------

